# Kaufberatung neues System



## Seb221 (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Für mich ist die Zeit auch mal wieder gekommen mein Pc aufzurüsten...
Erstmal hier mein PC:


 CPU-Eigenschaften:
      CPU Typ                                           Intel Pentium 4, 3200 MHz
      CPU Bezeichnung                                   Prescott-2M
      CPU stepping                                      N0
      Befehlssatz                                       x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
      Vorgesehene Taktung                               3200 MHz
      L1 Trace Cache                                    12K Instructions
      L1 Datencache                                     16 KB
      L2 Cache                                          2 MB  (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

 Motherboard     Unknown
    PCI/AGP         1002-68B8: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1002-AA58: High Definition Audio-Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1102-0004: Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS (WDM) [NoDB]
 3gb  Arbeitsspeicher weiss leider nicht genau was fuer ein..

Sorry ich kenne mich leider nicht sehr gut aus wenn ihr noch irgendwelche informationen benötig schreibt es bitte.
Der PC wird hauptsächlich zum Spielen benötig fuer zb. COD4MW2 oder auch bald für Battlefield Bad Company 2
Cod4mw2 läuft stabil auf dem System nur meine bedenken habe ich dann schon eher bei battlefield bad company 2.
Vielleicht koennt ihr mir ja mal helfen welche teile ich neu bräuchte damit die spiele gut laufen.
Vielleicht reicht ja ein neues Motherboard mit CPU?
Koennt ihr mir da was empfehlen?
Preislich bis ca. 350€ wenns möglich ist

Vielen Dank schonmal fuer die Hilfe

mfg Sebastian


----------



## chmee (11. Februar 2010)

Tut mir leid, BFBC2 ist ein Ressourcenschwein! Wenn man sich die Beiträge im EA-Co.UK-Forum durchliest, sind da ganz andere Systeme am verzweifeln. Doch sie haben Verbesserung angekündigt, wenn das Spiel raus ist.

1. Mit P4 ist da Nix zu machen. Der muss weg. Richtung Quadcore (zB Q8300)
2. Damit ist auch ein neues Mainboard fällig. (zB P5K)
3. Ram auch ersetzen? (Es sollte DDRII-Ram sein)
4. Ich hoffe, die Grafikkarte ist PCIe und nicht AGP.

Bitte laß die Infos nochmal mit CPU-Z auslesen. Poste sie Hier. Danach kann man ernsthaft zusammenstellen und auch Gedanken an die neuen i7 (oÄ9 verschwenden.

Wichtig wären:
1. CPU -> rated FSB
2. Mainboard -> Model, Graphic Interface->Version
3. Memory -> Type, Timings -> DRAM Frequency

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Februar 2010)

Bei deinem preislichen Rahmen bin ich auch der Meinung, dass man die Komponenten, die getauscht werden möglichst kurz halten sollte.
Sprich Mainboard, CPUund Arbeitsspeicher. Um den Speicher kommst du nicht drumrum, da du wohl keinen DDR2 Ram haben wirst und daher direkt auf DDR3 umsteigen kannst.
Solltest du allerdings DDR2 Ram haben rate ich dir ein Mainboard mit dem gleichen Speicher zu kaufen. Das gesparte Geld fließt dann direkt in die CPU.

Womit wir gleich beim Thema sindie CPU. Preislich kommt in meinen Augen nur ein Prozessor von AMDin Frage, da diese unter 200€ die meiste Leistung fürs Geld bringen. Natürlich ein zukunftssicherer AM3 Sockel was du auch beim Mainboard beachten solltest. Preislich ist ein AMDPhenom II X4 945 für ~130€ nicht verkehrt.
Hier sei erwähnt, dass die Vorschläge sich auf die maximale Ausreizung des Budget beziehen. Deshalb ist es durchaus möglich einen X3 oder X2 zu verbauen.

Beim Mainboard sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass der Datenbus groß genug ist und kein zu billiges Mainboard etwa von Asrock gewählt wird. Ich würde mindestens zu einem MSI 770-C45 raten. Natürlich nach oben offen.

Was den eventuell nötigen Speicher anbelangt natürlich DDR3 Ram. 2 oder 4 GiB 1066MHz Speicher sollten im preislichen Rahmen liegen.

Edit:

Ich denke, dass ein Q8300 bereits zu teuer ist und dafür nicht genügend Leistung abruft. Ein _Umstieg_ auf DDR2 Ram ist unsinnig, da dieser im Preis nicht günstiger ist als DDR3. Ist er allerdings bereits vorhanden sollte man ihn beibehalten.

Gut ist der Einwurf mit der Grafikkarte. Handelt es sich um AGP kann man die Vorgabe von 350€ eigentlich vergessen.


----------



## chmee (11. Februar 2010)

X2 fällt weg, aus Erfahrung, dass es für BFBC2 nicht ausreicht  Und : Ich tendiere zu i7, weil ich gerne einen "zukunftssicheren" Rechner empfehlen möchte, preislich ist der aktuellen Riege der Intel-CPUs kaum beizukommen. Also höchstens X3/X4 oder Quadcore von Intel. Preislich alles ein Topf.

Ganz ehrlich, im EA-Forum beklagen sich zuhauf Dualcore-User (ob Intel oder AMD), dass sie keine Frameraten über 50fps hinkriegen und öfter mal unter 25fps rutschen, damit ist das Spielen eines Ego-Shooter kaum möglich. Und auch Quadcore und X3-User fluchen.. Nur mal zum Status Quo unter BF BC2 

Ich habe einen E7600 auf 4GHz mit einer AMD4670, und komme auf knapp 40FPS, Qualität auf Mittel und bei starker Action Einbrüche auf <20fps. So nicht spielbar. Bei mir wird demnächst die GraKa ersetzt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Februar 2010)

Preislich liegen die AMDCPUs zumeist unter dem i5/i7 ... beim i7 muss man sogar doppelt soviel berappen um einen nicht nur in Benchmarks sichtbaren Leistungsgewinn gegenüber den X4 zu haben. Und Zukunftssicher sind beide Sockets denke ich.


----------



## Seb221 (11. Februar 2010)

Also die G-karte ist eine PCI Express 2.0 Karte.
Die habe ich mir auch erst vor ca. 1monat gekauft.


Habe jetzt mal zusammengestellt:
AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box 95W, Sockel AM3
4GB OCZ DDR3 PC3-12800 Platinum AMD Edition
MSI 770-C45, AM3




Würde es damit zu spielen gehen?




EDIT: Kann man den mitgelieferten kühler des CPU´s verwenden oder sollte man lieber einen besseren kaufen?


----------



## chmee (11. Februar 2010)

Bitte selbst stöbern, was die Anderen damit für FPS-Raten haben:
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...-bc2-system-s-performance-post-specs-fps.html

mfg chmee


----------

